# New Moebius on its Way!



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey guys,

We just got notice that these three new Moebius items are shipping to us and we should have them within a week. Reserve yours now with a preorder, limited stock is available:










Von Franco Stoned Hoods Crooks Moebius ($26.64)











Lost In Space Robot 1/6 Moebius ($45.09)












Mars Attacks! Martian Figure 1/12 Moebius ($32.79)


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

popular demand is for the Robot, but I'm looking forward to that little Ack, Ack guy


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Ack ack ackackack!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Jimmy B said:


> popular demand is for the Robot, but I'm looking forward to that little Ack, Ack guy





terryr said:


> Ack ack ackackack!



Don't screw with the ack ack guy or he'll ack ack us all into puddles of goo!  :roll:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ordered!


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Ack Ack ....Attack!!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a friend here in Brisbane that waited till he knew I had seen the Tim burton movie, then sent me an email that was lines and lines of Ack Ack... acks. I nearly split my sides laughing. I guess it's a bit of a location joke (you had to be there for it to be funny) but it was the first time I had seen it written down and he did it in a way that looked so... conversational!

I'm placing an order for a couple of other kits and a B9 today. Can't wait to build a super accurate kit version of my all time favourite Robot!

Now all you lighting guys, How about a custom kit for him with a flashing 'neon' section, blinking chest lights (pink and green) and button lights. Also need to light the brain and the antenna lights underneath it. A facility for recording audio and making the voice 'Neon' flash in synch with it would be AWESOME! I'm definitely doing him in Season 3 colours as my Polar lights Aurora repop is season 2 and my Dr Smith and the Robot is in season 1 livery. Thankfully, there is a Mountain of photo reference available for him. 

Hopefully we will also see a photo-etch detail set with button bezels and other requisite parts...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> I have a friend here in Brisbane that waited till he knew I had seen the Tim burton movie, then sent me an email that was lines and lines of Ack Ack... acks. I nearly split my sides laughing. I guess it's a bit of a location joke (you had to be there for it to be funny) but it was the first time I had seen it written down and he did it in a way that looked so... conversational!
> 
> I'm placing an order for a couple of other kits and a B9 today. Can't wait to build a super accurate kit version of my all time favourite Robot!
> 
> ...


Here you go. I just bought mine. Talks too.

http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=b9


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Completely unmentioned and flying under the radar is the new Von Franco kit. I don't know about you guys but I had a lot of fun building 'Eye Gone Wild' and I'm looking forward this companion piece as well.


----------



## Lemmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Jimmy B said:


> Completely unmentioned and flying under the radar is the new Von Franco kit. I don't know about you guys but I had a lot of fun building 'Eye Gone Wild' and I'm looking forward this companion piece as well.


Me, too. I'm probably going to order two or more; I intend to kit-bash the kit with some of the old Tom Daniel designs.


----------

